# New Automatic Mutual Recognition (AMR) Scheme



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The new Automatic Mutual Recognition (AMR) Scheme may in time result in rideshare drivers being permitted to operate throughout Australia, with their local accreditation and licensing being automatically recognised by all states and territories.

Email sent by the ACT Government to transport booking services in the ACT on Monday 8 February 2021 at 2.36 pm AEDT for distribution to drivers:



> > *From:* Road Transport Regulation <[email protected]>
> > *Date:* 8 February 2021 at 14:36:44 AEDT
> > *Subject:* *ACTION REQUIRED: Consultation - Automatic Mutual Recognition (AMR) scheme - Submissions due 12 February 21*
> >
> > ...





> > You are receiving this correspondence as your registered drivers and assessors have been identified by the ACT Government as a relevant stakeholder with an interest in licences and occupations issues. *Please forward this email to all of your registered drivers and assessors.*





> > On 13 November 2020, National Cabinet agreed to develop a nationwide legislative scheme to automatically recognise occupational registrations across all states and territories. The new Automatic Mutual Recognition (AMR) scheme is a key component of Australia's economic recovery from COVID-19 and builds on the existing mutual recognition principle. AMR will allow a person who is licensed or registered for an occupation in one jurisdiction to be considered registered to perform the same activities in another jurisdiction, without the need to go through further application processes or pay additional registration fees. The AMR scheme will apply to registrations currently covered by existing mutual recognition arrangements. The purpose of a uniform AMR scheme is to:





> > reduce costs for individuals in licensed occupations,
> > make it easier to do business across state and territory borders,
> > reduce prices for consumers due to greater competition, and
> > enable skilled workers to respond to sudden increases in demand.
> > The scheme will aim to make it simpler, quicker and less expensive for people to work across jurisdictions, while maintaining high standards of consumer protection and worker and public health and safety.





> > The scheme will require amendments to the _Mutual Recognition Act 1992_ (Cth). A Bill to amend this Act has been drafted by the Commonwealth with the States and Territories for consultation with stakeholders. An exposure draft of the Bill and a Consultation Paper are now available for public consultation on the Commonwealth's Occupational Mobility website.





> > If you would like to make a submission about the Bill, the Consultation Paper explains how to do so. If you are making a submission to the Commonwealth, you may also wish to provide a copy of your submission to [email protected] in the ACT Government, but this is not compulsory. Please see the attached document to help you prepare an effective submission.





> > Submissions are open until *5pm AEDST*, *Friday 12 February 2021*.





> > *Additional Information *
> > More information on the Bill, Consultation Paper and how to submit consultation responses is available on the consultation page for the Occupational Mobility website.





> > A link to the Commonwealth's portal to make your submission will also be available on the Access Canberra webpage forOccupational Licensing.
> > Kind regards
> > Georgia





> > *Georgia Nicolls| A/g Director
> > Road Safety and Transport Regulation | Strategic Policy and Customer | Transport Canberra and City Services | ACT Government*
> > Level 3, 480 Northbourne Avenue, Dickson ACT 2602 | GPO Box 158, Canberra ACT 2601 *| www.act.gov.au*



*Attachment to email:*

To help you prepare an effective submission to the Commonwealth, we have included a list of matters which you may wish to comment on and those issues that are out of scope for this consultation:

Matters that the Commonwealth are seeking comments on are:
• Provisions of the Bill, including matters that have not been addressed adequately or that will cause challenges or confusion
• Interaction between the Bill and local ACT laws that may cause problems
• Inconsistencies or areas of confusion under the Bill
• Case studies of particular circumstances that may not be covered by the model
• Benefits and/or adverse impacts of the Bill

Matters that are out of scope for this consultation are:
• National Cabinet's decision to endorse AMR
• Operational issues that arise under the scheme, such as which occupations should be
exempt in the ACT and the way in which notification requirement might be satisfied. These are matters which the ACT will work through with stakeholders separately before implementation.
Submissions are open until 5pm AEDST, Friday 12 February 2021.

The Commonwealth, States and Territories are also designing some roundtables expected to be held in late January and early February. The Commonwealth will also be undertaking consultation with a number of national bodies so this may also provide an opportunity for you to submit your views.

Additional Information

More information on the Bill, Consultation Paper and how to submit consultation responses is available on the consultation page for the Occupational Mobility website:

https://www.pmc.gov.au/domestic-policy/deregulation-taskforce/occupational-mobility
A link to the Commonwealth's portal to make your submission will also be available on the Access Canberra webpage for Occupational Licensing:

https://www.accesscanberra.act.gov.au/app/services/occupational#/


----------

